

Live feed of Tahrir Square Egypt  (regime change) - lifeguard
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbL_q1i7-Pk

======
lifeguard
Mada Masr @MadaMasr

Army tanks have reached Tahrir Square. 9:42 AM - 3 Jul 2013

[https://twitter.com/BowenBBC/status/352463261624565760/photo...](https://twitter.com/BowenBBC/status/352463261624565760/photo/1)

~~~
lifeguard
[https://twitter.com/CairoScene/status/352466292307005440/pho...](https://twitter.com/CairoScene/status/352466292307005440/photo/1)

